# Halloween yard display 2016!!!!!



## Murphyhanutedcreations (Jun 17, 2017)

Halloween yard display for the 2016 season.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice set up! I see you're a fan of Death Studios too! Nice use of their masks and your figures look great! Very creepy atmosphere.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is a Super Super set up but my favorite part is Nosferatu(?) in the hearse


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you are awash with full sized figures! I kept waiting for one of them to actually move (which would scare the crap out of an unsuspecting visitor).


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! You have a plethora of full size monsters! DANG!  I love the cornstalk area as you walk in, and I could hear the talking pumpkin projection, but I couldn't see it. I really liked some of your life size monsters, but I actually LOVE your Frankenstein's monster prop. He is the shizzle! What a great haunt for Halloween night! Well done!


----------



## Murphyhanutedcreations (Jun 17, 2017)

@pumpkin5 thank you. Glad you like it. It was my first year running the pumpkin projections. I was using a cheep projector I have lying around from when I was a kid however it needs some serious updating


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^I just waded into projections about three years ago and I have to say, the singing pumpkins is the biggest hit! Your haunt with all your 'creatures' is ultra cool! I'm still trying to perfect a ghost in the graveyard that just materializes out of thing air, then vanishes. (easier in theory than actual execution) I have three different looping ghosts, and the projectors, but creating the right 'screen' is my downfall. I think I'm going to have to build a mausoleum to finally get the look I want. Look on Craig's List for used projectors. A forum friend managed to find three great used ones for me. I think for all three I might have paid $350 and they all had super low usage hours on the bulbs. One even came with a spare bulb!








I had some bleed over from the projector, but this picture was from my first year, Halloween 2015. Last year I used a spot light that crossed over and took care of most of that "white" light bleed.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:One other idea is a swaying zombie would add some cool movement in your zombie scene. Just one of the zombies that was moving would really add some "oomph!" to the static scene.:jol: SpiderHill prop works has a very simple kit and the movement is zombie flawless. http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/Animated-Swaying-Zombie-Complete-Kit_p_24.html


----------



## Murphyhanutedcreations (Jun 17, 2017)

@pumpkin5 I just added to the cart and bought! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great setup - and as Roxy said - so many opportunities to plant some real people in there for a good scare as well. It would only take one real person amongst that lot for you to be questioning every other figure in the haunt as potentially real too.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, I love the set up so much! I love all the props that you have set up everywhere. Especially love the Hearse that you have. Especially noticed the Killer Klowns from Outspace! I've always loved watching that as a kid. The cornfield is amazing. It's amazing how you took all your time and energy into making everything. That's what I love seeing!!


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

This is one of the best haunts that I've ever seen. There is so much detail!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love IT!!!!!!


----------

